# Building a feeder



## Skipper (Nov 9, 2004)

You know me and bargains.  Just can't pass um up, and if it involves buidling something or other, well, that's just more tempting.  There's a guy here who sells used barrels for garbage cans and the like.  He had a bunch of 55 gallon apple juice barrels.  Deer feeder, I thought right off the bat, so I took the 2 for $10 special.

Now I've got to build a rack of some kind to hold it and mount a motor to them.  I've scanned the Cabellas and Bass Pro books trying to figure out which motor to get, and just get more confused.  I looked at one at the local store, but it took 11-AA batteries.  I figured it wouldn't be much pumpkin and thought a 6 V would be better and last longer on a battery.

Which feeder motor is the better of these two?












Skipper


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 9, 2004)

I purchased one from Cabelas for 30.oo dollars similar to the one posted on the bottom. It ran a year on a 6 volt battery coming on twice a day.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got the same one (American hunter) and it's been running twice a day (albeit it on sthe hortest broadcast setting) in my backyard to feed the ducks for THREE years on a cheap 6v battery I bought at the same time from BPS (their brand).  I still can't believe it.  You can set it for as many times per day as you'd like.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 9, 2004)

*what about no spreader*

Saw a neat homemade looking feeder for sale in Eatonton today.They had split the barrel in half(trough style)put 2 2X4 lengthwise to keep it from rolling over,2 more vertically to support a tin roof.probably could rig some small cord ,rope or something to encourage some sheds to fall off there when you start feeding them.....good luck on your project........P.S.Maybe you could somehow incorporate the mowing deck off your "ATV'  42"should really sling some corn


----------



## Todd E (Nov 9, 2004)

This is how I build mine..........

using a 55 gal plastic container, I attached a Cabela's thrower(green in color/29.99/most easy I've found to operate/dependable) to the bottom. I then took three short pieces of 3/4 inch emt and bent it in a pipe bender. I flattened out 6in of one end and attahed them to the barrell with carriage bolts. I then cut three 1in emt pieces of emt 6' long. They slide up over the short leg brackets and create the support for the feeder. I did it this way so it could be broken down and not stay in one piece for transporting. I've got a pic if you need it.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 10, 2004)

The guy that gave me the Green Machine didn't give me the deck that went with it.   :   Evidently, that's what konked out on it.    

The guy that has the barrels had some plastic ones, but the lid wasn't removable on them.  They were syrup barrels from Pepsi and just had 2 holes to pour out the top.  The steel barrels I bought were apple juice barrels.  He had some that were Jalapino Pepper barrels, but I figured I didn't want to give the deer hot tongue   

It sounds pretty simple the way you made the legs out of the pipe.  I was contemplating building a platform with treated lumber and having a ladder on it to get to it to pour in the feed.  I'm a little concerned about the bear tumping it over and raiding it.  

Skipper


----------



## Todd E (Nov 10, 2004)

Skipper,

I have used both the Game Country and the Cabela's brand. Cabela's is by far better. The GC just isn't holding up to repeated use. 

I think I gave you the correct size emt : Just use smaller od for the brackets and larger od(sturdy size) for the legs. The only thing that got a hold of mine and knocked it over was hogs. When it gets empty....they get mad.  I fixed that by actualy making a hole in the ground and getting the legs down in there about 6in. Never got tipped again.

I use plastic with removable lids. The two hole version can be used if it has the screw in cap. I used a piece of 4in conduit and just set it around hole and used it as a "funnel".


----------



## Skipper (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't think I have any hogs on the place, could be wrong though.  I know there are a bunch a few miles out the road.  I did notice something had rooted the heck out of my food plot, but not sure it was swine.  I don't care what the KDFWR tells me, I do have bear and have had bear since at least 1991.  Bear will probably be a pest to this idea.  If they ever figure out the food is in the barrel, I'm sure they will figure out how to get it down and get the grub.  

Everyone seemed to like the American Hunter version.  I may try it.  

Is the Cabelas version light activated? or programable with a timer?

Skip


----------

